# Rudolph



## dennytodd2 (Oct 8, 2021)

Rudolph getting ready.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I like the spike hairdo!


----------



## dennytodd2 (Oct 8, 2021)

T-Man said:


> I like the spike hairdo!





T-Man said:


> I like the spike hairdo!


That is the result of Green Energy coal.


----------



## sandymoya (Dec 10, 2021)

Nice work…


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

dennytodd2 said:


> Rudolph getting ready.
> 
> View attachment 572126



Did Rudolph get his peppermint bra from the Katy Perry collection? 😄 

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## dennytodd2 (Oct 8, 2021)

traction fan said:


> Did Rudolph get his peppermint bra from the Katy Perry collection? 😄
> 
> Traction Fan 🙂


That is not a bra it is a jock strap proving once and for all Rudolph isn't gender neutral.


----------

